

Show HN: iOS Notes Made Beautiful - akcreek
http://getnoteapp.com/
We just released version 1 of our note app and Note is the first publicly available app we&#x27;ve released.
======
akcreek
This is our first app for sale in the app store (we've built a few internal
apps for companies that weren't available on the app store). If HN has any
thoughts on the site, app, etc... we're all ears. Thanks.

